# Unzip freebsd 7.2 iso.gz



## c0mput3r (May 31, 2009)

I cannot unzip the freebsd 7.2 dvd for anything. I have downloaded it from three different places. I have used gzip, bzip2, p7zip, zcat, and tar, but I keep getting error messages. How do I unzip it so that I may burn the iso? I am running a linux box.


----------



## meitolake (May 31, 2009)

Could you show the error messages?


----------



## lyuts (May 31, 2009)

You need to get the archive and run


```
gzip -d <archived_iso>
```

Then just burn it.


----------



## c0mput3r (Jun 6, 2009)

I ran this command: gzip -d <archived_iso>
and it said "not in gzip format"

p7zip said "unknown suffix -- ignored"

bzip2 said "not is gzip format"


----------



## hitest (Jun 6, 2009)

c0mput3r said:
			
		

> I ran this command: gzip -d <archived_iso>
> and it said "not in gzip format"
> 
> p7zip said "unknown suffix -- ignored"
> ...



use: gunzip filename


----------



## adamk (Jun 7, 2009)

What is the output if you run the 'file' command on the downloaded file?

Adam


----------

